# New BTX bootloader hangs my box



## RalfvdEnden (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently upgraded my box from FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE to 7.1-RELEASE.

Now, whenever I reboot my machine it hangs during the boot proces.

I have a Fasttrak TX2 100 card in my system which is used for booting FreeBSD and it shows fine while it's searching for attached drives, but after it loads the MBR the system shows the Fasttrak BIOS again and locks up everything. The only way to resolve this is:

1) Turn off the system with the power button (reset button and ctrl-alt-delete don't work)
2) Turn it back on and go into the Fasttrak BIOS setup. (This is required, because if I don't it'll get stuck like I explained above).
3) Quit the Fasttrak BIOS and restart the system
4) Everything loads fine now until I do another 'shutdown -r now'

FreeBSD 7.0 never caused any trouble so I'm assuming this has to do with the changes to the BTX bootloader.

Does anyone know how to fix this ?

Thanks in advance.

Best,
Ralf van der Enden


----------



## lme@ (Jan 20, 2009)

Could you please report this on stable@freebsd.org?


----------



## RalfvdEnden (Jan 20, 2009)

Done.


----------

